# refinishing a composite door



## Cracker749 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,
So I have a therma-tru composite entry door that looks like a wood door. When I installed it, I finished it with their stain kit that came with the door. It was water based. The door has faded quite a bit, and there are some marks on the door from me remodeling my house. Can I strip the door and restain it or am I pretty much stuck with what I have? Thanks for any input.
Chris


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would first try calling them and ask what they recommend. If you can't get answers that way try the following. Being a waterbase stain on fiberglass, you might try just cleaning the door and restaining with the kit you have. Try a small area first. if that doesn't work, you could try wiping the door with lacquer thinner. If that doesn't work, you may have to use a chemical stripper.












 





.
.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a fiberglass door on my house. I used oil base gel stain on it. We didn't like the first color, so I just went right over it with new gel stain. I covered that with exterior grade spar urethane.

This is only because we went darker, otherwise I would have stripped it with chemical stripper.

I read on the web stripping these doors is okay. http://ext1.thermatru.com/lowes/faq3.asp


----------



## Cracker749 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I will definitely give them a call first, this way if something goes bad its their fault! I feel I should take whats on there now off though since there are some marks on the door i want to get rid of. Staining over them they would still show. Good to know I can use a chemical stripper though, that makes it easier.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

you cant chemicaly strip a fiberglass door. lacquer thinner is your best bet. lay terry or old t shirts on the door and soak with the thinner.
use a nylon or brass brush to help remove coatings. work on it in sections at a time you dont want the thinner to dry out.after stripping thurma true stain can be used again but i wouldnt use there water base top coat, use a spar varnish like man-o-war


----------

